# Sigurnost djece u prometu > Autosjedalice >  Znojenje i autosjedalica

## Annie

Primjetila sam da se Roko strašno znoji iza glave kada je u autosjedalici - redovito ostane znojna fleka. Jel postoji možda neka ljetna navlaka za autosjedalice ili slično?

----------


## Ancica

Maxi Cosi ih ima za svoje. Neznam za druge marke.

----------


## ninaXY

Nama nije pomogla ni ljetna navlaka. S njom je ugodniji osjećaj nego da je direktno naslonjen na originalnu navlaku autosjedalice, ali Rio se ipak skroz preznoji. Nemam pametnije rješenje nego presvući ga nakon vožnje.

----------


## Ines

mozda dio problema lezi i u tom da se sjedalica jako ugrije dok je auto parkiran, a sunce lupa u nju- tak je kod nas, a sjedalica je boje za koju nikad ne bi rekao da 'privlaci' sunce.
za to je nase rjesenje pokrit sjedalicu onom obicnom pelenom dok dijete nije u njoj- ipak je udobnije sjest na sjedalo koje ne 'kipi'.

za ljetne navlake- ne znam

----------


## ana.m

Mi imamo original navlaku za našu autosjedalicu concord i prezadovoljni smo...Janko iz sjedalice izađe potpuno suh. A i inače je materijal na sjedalici od pamuka, nije neka sintetika. Doduše naša sjedalica ima i "rupe" bočno tako da i tu zrak cirkulira pa mu je vjerojatno i zbog toga manje vruće.

----------


## Andora

> za to je nase rjesenje pokrit sjedalicu onom obicnom pelenom dok dijete nije u njoj- ipak je udobnije sjest na sjedalo koje ne 'kipi'.


nikad se toga ne bih sjetila. odsad znamo recept  :D

----------


## Mala

budući da mi živimo na moru i da je sunce jako, ja naše sjedalice redovito pokrivam sa dvije bijele plahte

mislim da ih time čuvam od sunca a i ugodnije je u njih sjesti...

----------


## Annie

Hm, ali naša nije stalno u autu, imamo onu do 10 kg. Ali, nije problem samo kad je u autu, i kad šetamo po vani se jako znoji. Ali samo u autosjedalici

----------


## Deaedi

Ma ja mislim da tu nema pomoci. Mi imamo 2 auta i 2 sjedalice: Romer i Maxi Cosi. I za obje imamo originalne ljetne navlake. I znoji se u obje. Manje se znoji u onom autu u kojem imamo klimu, ali to manje znaci samo da je malo manje mokra. Glavica i bodic su uvijek mokri.

Cak i kada je auto parkiran u sjeni i uopce nije u njemu vruce opet se znoji.

Evo npr. isli smo na put od 3h. U autu lagano klima, meni skroz ugodno, uopce nije vruce. H sva mokra, iz glave se cijedi...

Stvarno sam nekad ljuta na te sjedalice: uza svu tu tehnologiju, pa kaj za to stvarno nema rjesenja???

----------


## josie

> Nama nije pomogla ni ljetna navlaka. S njom je ugodniji osjećaj nego da je direktno naslonjen na originalnu navlaku autosjedalice, ali Rio se ipak skroz preznoji. Nemam pametnije rješenje nego presvući ga nakon vožnje.


ovo potpisujem, a ljetna navlaka za priori xp košta ravno 200 kn :/

----------


## ninaXY

> ninaXY prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Nama nije pomogla ni ljetna navlaka. S njom je ugodniji osjećaj nego da je direktno naslonjen na originalnu navlaku autosjedalice, ali Rio se ipak skroz preznoji. Nemam pametnije rješenje nego presvući ga nakon vožnje.
> 
> 
> ovo potpisujem, a ljetna navlaka za priori xp košta ravno 200 kn :/


a za cabrio 180 kn :/

----------


## lali

Ja luki ispod glave stavim pelenicu i tako se puuuno manje znoji!

----------


## Pina

Mi imamo BebeConfort Creatis (do 13kg) i Emi se isto znoji glava. Bas sam zadnji put kad smo bili vani rekla sama sebi da moram uzeti drugi put pelenu da joj stavim pod glavu. Ali presvlaka bi mi bila idealno rjesenje. Ima li netko da je uspio naci presvlaku za tu sjedalicu i gdje se moze kupiti? Na njihovoj stranici nisam bas nasla. . . :/

----------


## Annie

Ja našla nekakvo rješenje - od kad Roko u autosjedalici ima onu kapicu sa UV zaštitom (pod kojom je navodno 8 stupnjeva manje nego vani i sprečava znojenje), nema fleka od znoja na autosjedalici, a ni kosica mu nije mokra!

----------


## ivana s

> Ja našla nekakvo rješenje - od kad Roko u autosjedalici ima onu kapicu sa UV zaštitom (pod kojom je navodno 8 stupnjeva manje nego vani i sprečava znojenje), nema fleka od znoja na autosjedalici, a ni kosica mu nije mokra!


 i ja to isto radim i kosica je od tad uvijek suha ali i dalje joj bude mokar bodić i sva ostala robica  :/

----------


## lali

Gdje ste kupile tu kapicu?

----------


## Annie

Lali, evo ti LINK NA TOPIC O TOME

----------


## lali

Txs Annie!  :Love:

----------


## ninaXY

> Ja našla nekakvo rješenje - od kad Roko u autosjedalici ima onu kapicu sa UV zaštitom (pod kojom je navodno 8 stupnjeva manje nego vani i sprečava znojenje), nema fleka od znoja na autosjedalici, a ni kosica mu nije mokra!


Ma daj, ne mogu vjerovati! Tako jednostavno rješenje! A ja sam mislila da ta kapica djeluje samo na direktne sunčeve zrake, pa mu ju skidam u vožnji. Isprobat ću odmah sutra!

----------


## JBT

> budući da mi živimo na moru i da je sunce jako, ja naše sjedalice redovito pokrivam sa dvije bijele plahte
> 
> mislim da ih time čuvam od sunca a i ugodnije je u njih sjesti...


Samo uvijek ostavite da se vidi kako je sjedalica pokrivena. Naime moj frend je tako prekrivao dvije sjedalice na stražnjem sjedalu i jednom je našao razbijeno staklo i maknutu plahtu. Murja, pardon policija je rekla da je/su lopovi mislili da je nešto vrijednije ispod.

----------


## shogi

Mi baš kupujemo sjedalicu i biramo između Maxi Cosi Priori xp i Roemer King-a, 9-18kg. Roemer nam se više sviđa. 
U Maxi Cosi Cabrio školjkici (inače je jako dobra) se Nikola jako znojio pa bi to htjeli smanjiti s ovom sjedalicom. Naime, ovdje  http://www.britax-roemer.de/produkt....ct_dessin&id=7 su tri kategorije Roemer sjedalica i ako netko zna koja je najbolja po pitanju znojenja...molim savjet  :Kiss:  (ostale savjete s ovog topica pratimo).

----------


## shogi

nitko nema iskustva?  :Sad:

----------


## Andora

pa ima li koja sa platnom, da nije plastificirana?  :?

----------


## shogi

Upravo se vratili iz razgledanja...dakle, nijedna nije ista...sve moguće kombinacije boja i materijala...ne znam šta bih mislila...one od platna tj.pamuka su jako mekane i čine mi se da imaju ispod neku spužvicu koja bi dodatno grijala, a one pak od drugih materijala su sintetičke i mislim da bi to bilo kao da ja usred ljeta obučem sintetičku majicu  :Rolling Eyes:  ...smrdila bih za pola sata.

ništa nismo odabrali 8)

----------


## Irchi

Shigi postoje posebne ljetne navlake za sjedalice. Evo link:
http://b2c.baby-center.si/WebClassif...ssID=30&Page=2

----------


## shogi

Hvala Irchi

dakle u svakom slučaju treba uzeti nešto od pamuka, jer su i ove ljetne navlake od frotira...

----------


## Dulcinea

Dižem temu. Kakva su novija iskustva sa ljetnim navlakama? Prošlo ljeto se užasno znojila u jajetu, ali bila je ćelava i nije pravila problem oko presvlačenja, bilo je lakše. 
Puno smo u autu, imamo sjenila na prozorima, autosjedalica nije tamna ali sjedala jesu i to kožna. Sa klimom ne pretjerujemo i u problemu smo. Kosa maloj bude sva mokra, bodić isto, a ona drami oko presvlačenja. Počet ćemo prekrivat sjedalicu sa tetrom, tog se nismo sjetili dok nisam ovdje pročitala. Razmišljamo o ljetnoj navlaci koja je za našu Romericu oko 300 kn pa nam se ne bacaju baš novci ako se bude i sa tim puno znojila..Jel to koristi ičemu osim što je lakše perivo?

----------


## Barbi

Ako nisu uveli neke značajnije inovacije otkad su moja djeca narasla, u originalnoj frotirnoj navlaci se znoje isto ko i bez nje. Možda je njima osjećaj znojenja bio manje neugodan na frotirnoj nego na osnovnoj navlaci ali mi to nisu rekli.  :Cool:

----------


## Dulcinea

Mislim prekrivat sjedalicu dok je na parkingu, bez malene unutra :Smile:

----------


## Dulcinea

> Ako nisu uveli neke značajnije inovacije otkad su moja djeca narasla, u originalnoj frotirnoj navlaci se znoje isto ko i bez nje. Možda je njima osjećaj znojenja bio manje neugodan na frotirnoj nego na osnovnoj navlaci ali mi to nisu rekli.


Sumnjam da se frotir ikako promijenio, haha. Vjerojatno ćemo i ovo ljeto preživjeti bez navlake. Hvala

----------

